# Anyone buy anything from the something store recently?



## jgu1994 (Aug 1, 2010)

The title basically. I'm thinking of getting two boxes later this month but I haven't seen any site activity recently. The something tracker hasn't updated in about 7 weeks, and I'd hate to spend money on something I'd never get.

The url is http://www.somethingstore.com/index.html in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know this existed! I'll probably order 'something' when it's confirmed that you're just being paranoid.


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like I was being paranoid, they updated the tracker yesterday with everything from the past month.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.ripoffreport.com/Bait-and-Switc...ittle-8b55f.htm
http://www.cantgetrich.com/2007/11/15/the-something-store/

theres also many many other user complaints from various websites saying they got jipped


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

MAYBE I WONT THEN
Those reviews are making me have second thoughts.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds more like "let me throw away $10 store" to me.  It would be like going into a real store and just piling random crap in your cart.   No thanks.  Especially when the "somethings" you may receive may not actually be worth $10.....like a paperclip, for example.  I'd be pissed if I paid $10 and received that.

Seems like a site that suckers idiots out of $10 to me.


----------



## popoffka (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, on their website, they say:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Simply, we guarantee that your something will have over $10 in value, per MSRP, or we will refund the difference.


Who knows, maybe they really give cool things?
But that'd be pretty strange, yep. So I guess you should better go and buy something you know for $10 (a book, for example).


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 4, 2010)

Little trinkets and stuff are given out sometimes. It's better not to chance it for me.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 4, 2010)

I was curious about this, so I did a search On Youtube to see if anyone brought anything

Here's a few results - make your own mind up about the store
Personally - I wouldn't even consider buying anything I didn't know what it'll be


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 5, 2010)

Heh, all of the youtube vids just kinda looked a bit depressed after they opened their stuff.
Interesting site though.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah, you might as well just spend half the money and get it at dx instead of getting so depressed after opening up your "surprise"


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 5, 2010)

why would you pay $10 to get something completely random? if you don't like it you are stuck with it so it's a bit of a bummer lol


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 5, 2010)

If you want to wast ten smackeroos, i'll give you my paypal info. 

Seriously, this is a waste of money.


----------

